# Question: Transporting private lake catch (overlimit) to house



## JOhnnyS (Feb 12, 2010)

If you own your own lake/pond, then you can make your own rules...i.e. you can keep as many or few fish out of it that you want. So, with that info what is the law if you went to your own private lake/pond, caught what is considered an overlimit according to state law and then transported them on public roads back to your house? Technically you're legal with having 35 bluegills in your possession if you're on your own property next to a private lake or pond but as soon as you transport them over roads are you subject to state laws about only having 25 in possession at one time? I just wondered.


----------



## west200 (Feb 16, 2009)

Are you sure that's true? none the less I don't think it would be a big deal because I have driven with more than my limit coming home from Erie because my buddies let me keep their fish.


----------



## fishman210 (Jan 10, 2008)

That's illegal there west200!! Your only allowed to have 2 days limit in your possesion at any given time. If your buddies aren't keeping their fish, they should be returned to the water. As far as transporting private property.....in my opinion they are YOUR property...but I'm nobody.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Magnet (Mar 2, 2001)

I'm not sure about that situation. But I own property that is split by a non navigatable trout stream. As long as I don't leave my property, I am not required to have a fishing license to fish the stream. I have always assumed that the dnr mandated limits and seasons still apply (not sure). But I believe that it is better to error on the side of caution as far as the dnr mandated limits and size regulations though. Not 100% sure about the season/limit regulations in this situation. Any insight?


----------



## wartfroggy (Jan 25, 2007)

Magnet said:


> I'm not sure about that situation. But I own property that is split by a non navigatable trout stream. As long as I don't leave my property, I am not required to have a fishing license to fish the stream. I have always assumed that the dnr mandated limits and seasons still apply (not sure). But I believe that it is better to error on the side of caution as far as the dnr mandated limits and size regulations though. Not 100% sure about the season/limit regulations in this situation. Any insight?


First, I believe that you do need a license to fish that stream, because it is not private. Your property is private, but those fish are not. You might want to look into it some more. 

On a stream, you have to follow DNR rules, seasons, and other regulations. The question was about a private pond. Private ponds or lakes, with no public access, and no possible way for fish to enter or leave the lake/pond, and has never recieved any publicly funded fish plants are allowed to play by their own rules. He is in the right on keeping them. He can keep as many, of whatever size, and in any season. But, I honestly don't know how it would work on transport. 

We got talking about something similar a few months ago when a buddy was talking about thinning down some deer in his private enclosure, as to how we would need to go about "tagging" the deer. You don't need a MDNR license to shoot these privately captive deer, and can shoot them ay time of year, but were unsure on exactly how to be sure we didn't get hasseled when transporting.


----------



## Petronius (Oct 13, 2010)

So if you are on your own property and no one can see you do what you are doing, how are you going to get in trouble unless someone trespasses on your property to report you? Then they are in trouble.


----------



## plugger (Aug 8, 2001)

wartfroggy said:


> First, I believe that you do need a license to fish that stream, because it is not private. Your property is private, but those fish are not. You might want to look into it some more.
> 
> On a stream, you have to follow DNR rules, seasons, and other regulations. The question was about a private pond. Private ponds or lakes, with no public access, and no possible way for fish to enter or leave the lake/pond, and has never recieved any publicly funded fish plants are allowed to play by their own rules. He is in the right on keeping them. He can keep as many, of whatever size, and in any season. But, I honestly don't know how it would work on transport.
> 
> We got talking about something similar a few months ago when a buddy was talking about thinning down some deer in his private enclosure, as to how we would need to go about "tagging" the deer. You don't need a MDNR license to shoot these privately captive deer, and can shoot them ay time of year, but were unsure on exactly how to be sure we didn't get hasseled when transporting.



Transport with a bill of sale.


----------



## boostfan (Feb 7, 2011)

JOhnnyS said:


> If you own your own lake/pond, then you can make your own rules...i.e. you can keep as many or few fish out of it that you want. So, with that info what is the law if you went to your own private lake/pond, caught what is considered an overlimit according to state law and then transported them on public roads back to your house? Technically you're legal with having 35 bluegills in your possession if you're on your own property next to a private lake or pond but as soon as you transport them over roads are you subject to state laws about only having 25 in possession at one time? I just wondered.


Are you sure about your original premise that you legally own that pond? It seems counter intuitive, but I have heard the opposite even if you own all of the property surrounding it.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## WALLEYE MIKE (Jan 7, 2001)

fishman210 said:


> That's illegal there west200!! *Your only allowed to have 2 days limit in your possesion at any given time*. If your buddies aren't keeping their fish, they should be returned to the water. As far as transporting private property.....in my opinion they are YOUR property...but I'm nobody.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Wrong.

You are allowed a total of 3 days. 2 previous days must be processed (frozen, cured, smoked,canned....) and only one fresh limit. Its in the rules booklet.


----------



## blahblah (Oct 8, 2008)

for the original question: a true private pond (one property all the way around, no inlet or outlet going through other property or into public waters) you do not need a license and state regulations do not apply. transporting those fish is not an issue it is up to the officer to prove the origin of the fish as being illegal before you can be charged with any wrong doing. just as you can go out of state and catch 200 bluegills in a no limit area and bring them back to Michigan. however you better be able to convince somebody where those fish came from and you're not making it up to cover your behind for doing something wrong.

as for the stream mentioned earlier, I think it would be hard to have a stream that starts and stops on your property in order to not need a license or follow state regs.

as for the private deer enclosure, they have possession tags that would be affixed to the deer to prove what farm they came from.

i'm sure i'm forgetting some comment that somebody made but that should cover the major points.


----------



## malainse (Sep 2, 2002)

blahblah, Perfect answer. 

OP can keep/transport as many as he wants from the private pond. The DNR rules apply to fish caught in state regulated waters.

Guys Please stay on topic in this forum. We try and provide the LEGAL answer for a given question. This went all over the board and I am closing it. If anyone has another question please start a new thread. If you do not know the answer please do not guess.


----------

